# Hit the driving range for the first time ever



## irishguy824 (Apr 12, 2010)

Yesterday afternoon I was just hitting wiffle practice balls in my back yard. Then I decided what the heck, I am going to go to the local driving range and hit some real balls. 

So I got a medium bucket (75 balls) and went at it. I had a good time. I started off with a mean slice, but I worked it out and started hitting it straighter. I consistently hit it about 150 yards, one I really connected on and knocked it around 225 yards the guy next to me said. 

Today I just chipped the wiffle balls in my backyard. I am hoping to find time tomorrow to go back and hit at least another 75 balls.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

nice to hear you got tut there just keep on practicing and you'll keep improving, thats what I tell myself anyway!


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

I used to hit wiffle balls. never could tell if they did any good for anything. 
Whats the thoughts on wiffle balls?


----------



## Powerfade (Aug 24, 2007)

Never liked the wiffle type balls. Liked the solid-surface, hollow plastic balls, but they’d dent and crack fairly easily. Then went to the solid foam balls. Pretty indestructible. Used to smack ‘em around the back yard regularly, especially before I’d head off to the course. Easy way to warm and loosen up…

Problem was, I’d try to not take divots in my lawn and work on sweeping ‘em off the grass cleanly with my irons. Then, at the course, I’d want to go back to my regular swing and “hit down” on the ball, but changing around like that simply screwed up everything. Took me some time to get that “pick it clean” routine out of my system. Threw ‘em all away.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I read about a decent training device that helps with back yard practice. Get yourself an old push broom, or buy a new one. Remove the handle, and bury it, bristle side up in your back yard. Bury it so that the top of the bristles are the same height as your fresh mowed lawn. Doing that allows you to be able to mow over the broom bristles without damaging them. Then just simply hit balls off the bristles, in divot taking fashion. You actually won't be taking a divot since there is no grass/dirt being removed. Might sound corny, but it works, and there is never any damage to the lawn. :thumbsup:


Powerfade said:


> Never liked the wiffle type balls. Liked the solid-surface, hollow plastic balls, but they’d dent and crack fairly easily. Then went to the solid foam balls. Pretty indestructible. Used to smack ‘em around the back yard regularly, especially before I’d head off to the course. Easy way to warm and loosen up…
> 
> Problem was, I’d try to not take divots in my lawn and work on sweeping ‘em off the grass cleanly with my irons. Then, at the course, I’d want to go back to my regular swing and “hit down” on the ball, but changing around like that simply screwed up everything. Took me some time to get that “pick it clean” routine out of my system. Threw ‘em all away.


----------



## Powerfade (Aug 24, 2007)

FrogsHair said:


> I read about a decent training device that helps with back yard practice. Get yourself an old push broom, or buy a new one. Remove the handle, and bury it, bristle side up in your back yard. Bury it so that the top of the bristles are the same height as your fresh mowed lawn. Doing that allows you to be able to mow over the broom bristles without damaging them. Then just simply hit balls off the bristles, in divot taking fashion. You actually won't be taking a divot since there is no grass/dirt being removed. Might sound corny, but it works, and there is never any damage to the lawn. :thumbsup:



Hmmmm…. Now that’s interesting. A cheap, simple solution. I love ideas like that. Thanks, I’m gonna think on that a see what I can come up with. 

I can see it now: “Try the new BristleMaster Golf Training Device. Everything you need to practice full swings, right in your own backyard. Our exclusive system allows you to practice with a purpose, no matter whether you like to sweep you irons, or take full-cut divots without ever damaging your lawn! And, thanks to our patented dyeing system, the BristleMaster blends right into the rest of your lawn, and even beautifies your yard. Installs in just minutes, using everyday garden tools. Plus you’ll receive our installation DVD at no extra charge! Order today and start cutting strokes from your game, lower your handicap, and enjoy healthful, calorie-busting exercise right in the privacy of your own back yard. Just 5 easy payments of $29.95 on your credit card, plus shipping and handling.”

“But wait! There’s more….”:rofl:


----------

